# May 21, 2011



## Living Proof (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anybody seen these billboards? Some church thinks thats when Jesus is coming back and then the world will end on Oct. 21, 2011. That is bold statements from a church! I had just gotten use to the fact that we are all going to die on Dec. 21, 2012 the end of the Mayan calender. Go figure.


----------



## jmharris23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah it's amazing that anyone who claims to be a part of the body of Christ can say with a straight face they know when He is coming again, when Christ Himself, who they claim to follow, said even He didn't know the hour of his return!


----------



## apoint (Dec 31, 2010)

I know when. When Gabriel blows that trumpet.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 31, 2010)

I say September 28 through the 30th, LOL


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 31, 2010)

The 2011 dates come from Harold Camping.  Previously, he predicted Jesus would return in 1994.


----------



## apoint (Jan 3, 2011)

I have my heart set on Trumpets & Tabernacles . Hope its this year.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 4, 2011)

Come quickly Lord Jesus!!


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 5, 2011)

It will be sooner than later.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 5, 2011)

Harold Camping. Gotta love him - the dude sounds like Vincent Price on Rohypnol.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 5, 2011)

Jesus stated exactly when he would return - he said to the people of his day that he would return before that generation passes.  It did not happen. I however think that God much rather remain in heaven than come down here and see the mess his creation has made of things.


----------



## apoint (Jan 5, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Jesus stated exactly when he would return - he said to the people of his day that he would return before that generation passes.  It did not happen. I however think that God much rather remain in heaven than come down here and see the mess his creation has made of things.



 Jason you got to be kidding?
   God always keeps his word.... Please go back and read the book.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 5, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Jesus stated exactly when he would return - he said to the people of his day that he would return before that generation passes.  It did not happen. I however think that God much rather remain in heaven than come down here and see the mess his creation has made of things.



Jesus never once said that He would return before that generation passed.  Someone mistaught that verse to you.

Jesus' kingdom would come before they died.
And it did... The church was established.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay we will post these verses yet one more time.

Matthew 16:27-28 

For the Son of man shall come in the glory of his Father with his angels; and then he shall reward every man according to his works.

Verily I say unto you, There be some standing here, which shall not taste of death, till they see the Son of man coming in his kingdom.

Matthew 24:30-34 

And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.

And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.

Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh:

So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors.

Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.

Like I said Jesus told that the generation he was speaking to would not die before he returned to earth the 2nd time.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 8, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Okay we will post these verses yet one more time.
> 
> Matthew 16:27-28
> 
> ...



You're gonna have to do some research and study on this one.
Jesus is speaking of several things here, but not of His second coming.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 8, 2011)

We get back to the old what does it say - what does it mean?  I can whip off a couple of dozen "what does it mean" but what does it say - it says Jesus told that he would return before the generation he was speaking to passes  - that's what it says.

It also says man will be judged by his works, that along with the passage in James that says faith with out works is hallow just about sinks the once saved always saved.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 8, 2011)

Verily I say unto you, There be some standing here, which shall not taste of death, till they see the Son of man coming in his kingdom.

"Coming in His kingdom"

Mark and Luke explained it this way: Mark 9:1, "Until they have seen the kingdom of God come with power;" Luke 9:27, "Till they see the kingdom of God."  It means, "till they shall see my kingdom,"    my church, now small and despised, but eventually established, and spreading. And all this was accomplished. All these apostles, except Judas, lived to see the wonders of the day of Pentecost; some of them, John particularly, saw the Jewish nation scattered, the temple destroyed, the gospel established in Asia, Rome, Greece, and in a large part of the known world.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Jesus stated exactly when he would return - he said to the people of his day that he would return before that generation passes.  It did not happen. I however think that God much rather remain in heaven than come down here and see the mess his creation has made of things.



"This Generation will not pass until all things are fulfillied"
So what generation was he talking about ?
Read it carefully it is the generation who would see the fig tree bud again, who is the fig tree ? Israel.
When did it begin to bud as a nation again ? 1948.

When does a generation begin to pass away ?

"The Word Says" as it is establish for man to live 7 times 10 that is 70 years. when a generation dies off.

So you figure  1948
                          + 70 Years
                          _____________
                              2 0 1 8
Is the geneartion that saw Israel (The Fig Tree) bud again as a nation.
So 2018 would be the time line for all things to be fulfilled.


Now learn a parable of the Fig tree; When his branch is yet tender and putteth forth LEAVES, ye know that summer is nigh: so likewise ye, when ye see these things, know that it is near, even at the doors." Yeshua knew scripture too well to make any mistakes about it or use it inconsistently.  Note that this "Budding of the Fig Tree", as the preachers love to call it, is still according to God's prophetic truth: it doesn't bring forth fruit, only leaves.  "Let no fruit grow on thee henceforth, FOREVER."  It is not a thing of good, not bringing forth God's fruit but bringing forth wickedness, with the empty promise of leaves, but no fruit. 

True, its timing is important.  It was a sign that the Second Coming of Yeshua HA Masshiach "Is near, even at the doors."  It fits into its place with the other prophecies.  In this same 24th Chapter of Matthew 3:28, Yeshua Christ states the seven signs which will indicate the approach of the Second Coming.  The first six of these, this present generation has already seen.  These were: First, false prophets and false Christs; Second, great wars of nation against nation and the kingdom of Satan against the Kingdom of God; Third, great famines in several nations, notably Russia, India and China, Africa; Fourth, pestilence; among them, the great influenza epidemic of 1917-1918, which killed more people than any pestilence since the Black Death of the Middle Ages.  Fifth, earthquakes in diverse places.  We have seen many, beginning with the San Francisco quake in 1906, earthquake and tidal wave in Messina, Italy and Indonesia.  A few years later, one so severe in India in 1925 that an entire city had to be abandoned as the tomb of its population buried in the ruins, and several great quakes since then.  Sixth, that "THIS GOSPEL OF THE KINGDOM", not just the Gospel of Personal Salvation, but THIS GOSPEL OF THE KINGDOM shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come."  Only in our generation have we seen the worldwide preaching of the Gospel of the Kingdom of God.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 9, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Harold Camping. Gotta love him - the dude sounds like Vincent Price on Rohypnol.



I haven't heard him in years.  That guys' take on the word almost made me a Pharisee in my early days of faith.  And anything to do with Spiritual gifts got ya heading to Hades in a handbasket.


----------



## biggsteve (Jan 10, 2011)

i, for one. can't wait for the 'rapture'.

maybe the traffic jams will disappear.
that would be heaven, to me.  lol


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually,Steve - the traffic's gonna be a _mess!_ 
I'm grateful that I won't be here to see it on the day or night the Lord comes and takes His church home.I may be in one of those cars that will veer off the road,driverless,after said driver has gone to be with Jesus.

If you want to get a very realistic look at what God says those hours after this happens will be like,come to "Judgment Journey" at Faith Baptist church in LaGrange next October.

Now,_git_ on back over in th' po-litical forum,before elfii finds you over here![my smilie thingy is broke - I'm grinnin'!]


----------



## 371V (Jan 11, 2011)

He says that no one knows when I will return, so when someone calls out a specific date. I know that's not the day... Always be ready my brothers.



jason4445 said:


> It also says man will be judged by his works, that along with the passage in James that says faith with out works is hallow just about sinks the once saved always saved.



Jason, 

That is written by James to keep you from following false doctrine and unfortunately you have either taken it the wrong way or you've been taught wrong. James is not speaking of your walk after your salvation. All James is saying is this. If someone claims Christ, but has no desire to follow Him and do his works. Then you should be wary of this man and his teachings. His lifestyle would give you no right to judge him, but you certainly would not want to be discipled by him. And if you or someone you know never did anything for Christ after accepting Him as Lord, then that person's salvation should be of concern and prayed for. Scripture tells us that those people are among us.

I personally love this verse because it gives you a guide line to live by. We are all self centered and sinful and because of that, we easily go off course. Our faith becomes "dead", when we go through these valleys and God's word written by James helps to serve as a reminder to us. It does not mean we've lost our salvation, only our effectiveness. There was only One who was capable of living a full life without being"dead" at some point and it's not the intention of our loving Father to hold our salvation over our heads basing it on performance. That works based teaching goes completely against the New Testament.

God bless,

Jon


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

It's one thing to read the Word,and another to _study_ it.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah - Yes, the false doctrine - false prophet - false teachings the main stay of the Fundamentalist. - my way of twisting around what the Bible and Jesus says is the only truth.  Yet what false came come out of Jesus's own mouth.  He spoke the truth and what he spoke was that he would return before the generation passed.  That is what he said - he did not go on to say it means this or that - he said he would return and when.

Then he goes on to tell by what means man is judged - by works.  This was not some obscure verse telling us to handle snakes, not some weird thing telling us to be wise as or worship serpents these words came right out of the mouth of Jesus and they stand as they are spoken by Jesus himself - man is judged by his works.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 13, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> It's one thing to read the Word,and another to _study_ it.


And even  another thing to understand it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 13, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Ah - Yes, the false doctrine - false prophet - false teachings the main stay of the Fundamentalist. - my way of twisting around what the Bible and Jesus says is the only truth.  Yet what false came come out of Jesus's own mouth.  He spoke the truth and what he spoke was that he would return before the generation passed.  That is what he said
> *That is NOT what Jesus said.
> You go back and read that verse again.
> Jesus spoke of His kingdom coming into being......
> ...



You're the one making the verse say something it didn't say!


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 13, 2011)

One of the things that plague the Church of today is ignorance. The verses that is presented here are very simple verses if a little research is done.

The very ground that the apostles were standing on when this conversation took place was destroyed before they died. There is neither room or time available to me to teach a class but read the all that is there and don't settle for two verses out of contexed and try winging a wise explination


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 13, 2011)

The trouble is these verses smack right up against the two main ideas that  Fundamental Christianity is based on - you will be judged only by your faith to get into heaven, and that will happen when Jesus comes again.

Research - Study - Analyze - ﻿Interpret

Sure that is what you have to do - to spin - fold - manipulate - and maneuver to make these simple words out of the mouth of Jesus to dovetail and fit into whatever it is you need to believe, or what your brand of Christianity requires you to believe to be a member.

But again, the words say what they say

That to enter the Kingdom of Heaven you will be judged on both your faith and works, and the second coming of Jesus is a concept not to be consumed with - that it is far more important to be concerned with how you do for, and treat others in your life than worry about something that no one has any idea when it might happen - if it is ever going to happen.


----------



## apoint (Jan 13, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> The trouble is these verses smack right up against the two main ideas that  Fundamental Christianity is based on - you will be judged only by your faith to get into heaven, and that will happen when Jesus comes again.
> 
> Research - Study - Analyze - ﻿Interpret
> 
> ...



Good Grief Charlie Brown. Where is the great pumpkin patch?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 13, 2011)

apoint said:


> Good Grief Charlie Brown. Where is the great pumpkin patch?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 13, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> The trouble is these verses smack right up against the two main ideas that  Fundamental Christianity is based on - you will be judged only by your faith to get into heaven, and that will happen when Jesus comes again.
> 
> Research - Study - Analyze - ﻿Interpret
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## Living Proof (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think it says you will be judged by your works it says you will be rewarded according to your works, as for my rewards I've got some catching up to do!, and I think it says when these signs happen then that generation will know the time is near and they will not pass. So your right it says what it says, and NO one will know the hour except The Father. May 21, 2011 doubt it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 15, 2011)

Living Proof said:


> I don't think it says you will be judged by your works it says you will be rewarded according to your works, as for my rewards I've got some catching up to do!, and I think it says when these signs happen then that generation will know the time is near and they will not pass. So your right it says what it says, and NO one will know the hour except The Father. May 21, 2011 doubt it.



Please read the following scripture that speaks to your good deeds, rewards, and judgment.

Matthew 25:
The Judgment
 31"But when the Son of Man comes in His glory, and all the angels with Him, then He will sit on His glorious throne. 
 32"All the nations will be gathered before Him; and He will separate them from one another, as the shepherd separates the sheep from the goats; 
33and He will put the sheep on His right, and the goats on the left. 
34"Then the King will say to those on His right, 'Come, you who are blessed of My Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world. 
35'For I was hungry, and you gave Me something to eat; I was thirsty, and you gave Me something to drink; I was a stranger, and you invited Me in; 

41"Then He will also say to those on His left, 'Depart from Me, accursed ones, into the eternal fire which has been prepared for the devil and his angels; 
42for I was hungry, and you gave Me nothing to eat; I was thirsty, and you gave Me nothing to drink; 

46"These will go away into eternal punishment, but the righteous into eternal life."


----------



## Living Proof (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought that was talking more about people claiming to be Christian and people who could be found guilty of being a Christian. A Christ follower is a lifestyle of obeying The Father and serving others. If that means we are judged by our works, I can live with that. But I know people that put in 40-60 hours a week at a church and will be on the left and a thief on a cross that will be on the right. Bottom line, there is one way to the kingdom and that is through The Son, Amen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 15, 2011)

Living Proof said:


> I thought that was talking more about people claiming to be Christian and people who could be found guilty of being a Christian. A Christ follower is a lifestyle of obeying The Father and serving others. If that means we are judged by our works, I can live with that. But I know people that put in 40-60 hours a week at a church and will be on the left and a thief on a cross that will be on the right. Bottom line, there is one way to the kingdom and that is through The Son, Amen.



Amen.  I can't argue with that.


----------

